# Do you prefer II or RCI for Worldmark?



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 2, 2012)

I just got an offer to renew with RCI for $49.00, and I am tempted. I have II now. Which do you prefer for exchanging Worldmark?

Gayle


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 2, 2012)

renew ? - you might want to find out if it's valid for a new membership

I have been underwhelmed with WM/II


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 2, 2012)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I just got an offer to renew with RCI for $49.00, and I am tempted. I have II now. Which do you prefer for exchanging Worldmark?
> 
> Gayle



We don't exchange too often, but most of our exchanges we have made have been with RCI.  The main use we have made of II is to exchange into the Marriott resorts in Orlando.


----------



## Steve (Jul 2, 2012)

I definitely prefer II with WorldMark.  If you are flexible about your dates, you can exchange into some fantastic resorts through II.  The online search feature is also very easy to use.  My vote is for II.

Note:  I tend to prefer hotel-based timeshares such as Four Seasons, Hyatts, and Marriotts.  If you like more rustic resorts or more exotic locations, you might find RCI has more to offer.

Steve


----------



## LLW (Jul 3, 2012)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I just got an offer to renew with RCI for $49.00, and I am tempted. I have II now. Which do you prefer for exchanging Worldmark?
> 
> Gayle



Definitely II. I have exchanged into the following resorts:

Delta Grand Okanagan, DVC Boardwalk, Four Seasons Aviara & Scottsdale, Four Seasons Fairways (Portugal), Great Links Desert Canyon, Jockey Club, Manteo Beach Club, Marriott's Grand Chateau, Marbella Beach (Spain), Newport Coast, & Waiohai, Point@Poipu, Pend Oreille Shores, Seasons@Whitbarrow Village (England), Snowater, Wapato Point, Westin Ka'anapali N&S, Westin Princeville, and upcoming - Kona Coast. Most of them were trade-ups.

I have found II easy to work with, have nice resorts, and have tremendous opportunity to trade up if you have the knowledge and persistence.

I also have RCI, but have had trouble getting in on line, and have heard so much bad about it that I have not been motivated enough to go dig into it yet.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Another vote for II*

I have both RCI and II and greatly prefer II.  I'm a bargain hunter and travel off season and have gotten some great deals with II.  With RCI, there isn't any way to trade up.  Everything costs full price.  The Extra Holidays etc are mostly places I don't want to go, at least not when they are offered or cost too much.  II's Getaways offer similar deals.  In addition, II has their XYZ 2 for 1 deals.  With RCI, since WM doesn't use TPU, there isn't anyway to get any kind of deal.  

For US destinations, II and RCI have similar inventory; just different resorts.  If you want Disney, then you have to go RCI, but if you want any location, there are II and RCI resorts to choose from.  I will be in S Cal this winter for 4 weeks and can choose from either RCI or II resorts.  I used a 6000 2 BR deposit to get into the Marriott in Palm Springs and hope to use an XYZ for the next week.  With RCI, it would cost me 20000 credits + 2 exchange fees (higher than II) for the 2 weeks.  With II, it will cost me 6000 credits + 2 exchange fees.  

I've traded into the following using II all used a blue deposit.  
Grand Monarch Cancun,  Newport Coast Villas, Pollard Brook, Harbor Ridge, Four Seasons Aviara, Sedona Summit, Starr Pass Golf Suites, Lawrence Welk Resort villas and Stoneridge in Blanchard, ID.  Coming up:  Marriott Desert Springs II 
The only full cost (but white/yellow season) Hyatt High Sierra.  
Getaways:  The Pines at Sunriver and The Ridge Tahoe (for $297 for a 2 BR).  

Sue


----------



## slum808 (Jul 3, 2012)

I use both RCI and II. I wish I could use just one, but each has resorts that I want to stay in. This year I've gotten Marriott Ko Olina on flex and Westin Maui comming in October. With RCI I've traded into HGVC Kingsland and I've got a running search for anything DVC Aulani. I think in a couple years if nothing pans out with Aulani maybe I'll drop my RCI account. HGVC is nice, but II is cheaper and we really like Ko Olina.


----------



## mcow2011 (Jul 5, 2012)

My vote would be for II. It is easier to use and for the most part better resorts IMO with the exception of DVC. Not sure how Disney ended up with RCI but I think that was a mistake.

I have used II to exchange into Marriotts Newport Coast Villas and Marriotts Ko Olina. Both very nice resorts that you wan't get using RCI.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 6, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> renew ? - you might want to find out if it's valid for a new membership
> 
> I have been underwhelmed with WM/II



It is just for a renewal. I have not been an RCI member for a couple of years and just joined II last year. I have yet to make a trade.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Diplomacy (Sep 26, 2012)

Steve said:


> I definitely prefer II with WorldMark.  If you are flexible about your dates, you can exchange into some fantastic resorts through II.  The online search feature is also very easy to use.  My vote is for II.
> 
> Note:  I tend to prefer hotel-based timeshares such as Four Seasons, Hyatts, and Marriotts.  If you like more rustic resorts or more exotic locations, you might find RCI has more to offer.
> 
> Steve



No offense, but if you prefer hotel based timeshares, why would you own WorldMark to begin with?


----------



## slum808 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll help Steve out, because its cheaper is the easy answer..You can own WM and trade into a marriott or westin for wat less than the owners are paying. I'll be staying at the westin Ka'anapali this week for $800/week. Traded in with my worldmark. The normal mf there is $2400/week.


----------



## GregT (Sep 26, 2012)

The other thing that makes WM incredible is that you can rent additional credits for the same amount as your MFs -- giving you "unlimited" numbers of trades as long as you are willing to pay more MFs.

I have both RCI and II and use it in the same way as Slum808.   I trade with II to get into Marriotts and Westins, and I use it for the Hilton bulk banks in RCI.

It is a terrific trading property, very powerful in both systems.

I would renew with RCI (and I did recently) but specifically for the Hilton access.   It is a great way to leverage my existing Hilton ownership -- when a bulk bank comes along, I can trade in (especially to the higher point properties like Grand Waikikian and Kings Land) and save my own points, or use them to extend the trip.

Good luck!

Greg


----------

